# Is this possible?



## Ed (Apr 18, 2010)

If I have a single sample, for example a percussion hit, can any of the scripts available fake repetition samples?


----------



## lux (Apr 18, 2010)

Ed @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> If I have a single sample, for example a percussion hit, can any of the scripts available fake repetition samples?



do you mean round robins?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 18, 2010)

lux @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> do you mean round robins?



Yes I'm sure.


----------



## polypx (Apr 18, 2010)

You can't fake another sample. But you could program very slight randomization of level, pitch, and filters to give an "impression" of different samples. 

Depending on the sample, sometimes a bit of random start time offset helps too (on percussion you have to be very careful with this though).

But there's no substitute for well chosen round robins really.


----------



## lux (Apr 18, 2010)

i dont think you can do it with decent results as variations in fine pitch and filter dont allow to avoid the machine gun effect which is related to muoltiple factors, attacks and transients expecially.

If you have another sample of the same nature but on a different pitch (lets say another tom from a set of toms) you can use it pitched up (or down) to alternate with the original sample in a RR cycle.,


----------



## Ed (Apr 18, 2010)

So this is NOT something SIPS does?

This isn't meant to be an alternative to recording round robins, just for old (or limited) sample that still sounds really nice but can't use as much because of that.


----------



## lux (Apr 18, 2010)

Ed @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> So this is NOT something SIPS does?
> 
> This isn't meant to be an alternative to recording round robins, just for old (or limited) sample that still sounds really nice but can't use as much because of that.



this is what actually most people do to get better result out of old libraries. Kontakt has a script called Machine Gun Killer which does that. But it uses at least three samples to create a 3 round robins cycle. The sample youre playing, the one above and the one below. Stretching those last twos it provides you with three notes of the same pitch but coming from different samples. Alternating those represents an alternative to real round robin.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2010)

Ed @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> So this is NOT something SIPS does?
> 
> This isn't meant to be an alternative to recording round robins, just for old (or limited) sample that still sounds really nice but can't use as much because of that.



It depends of the samples. Send me a sample and I will show you... .


----------



## mbietenholz (Apr 28, 2010)

Ed @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> If I have a single sample, for example a percussion hit, can any of the scripts available fake repetition samples?


A trick that sometimes works is run the sample through a phaser or flanger, with no LFO modulation (or a LFO period much longer than the sample). The idea is just to get your sample a little comb-filtered so as to change its spectrum in a way that is less obvious than just chopping off the highs or lows. Then use the processed and the dry samples as two round robin alternates. I've had good results on things like snares using this.


----------

